# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Yukon như trong mơ

## hangnt

Mùa hạ là thời điểm tốt nhất đến để thưởng thức Safari tự nhiên với những chú tuần lộc và những ngôi nhà gỗ. Gấu cũng là chủ đề vĩnh hằng ở đây không những chỉ cho khách du lịch.


Dãy núi Tombstone - Ảnh: DPA
Đã nửa đêm. Mặt trời vẫn đỏ ối ở phía chân trời. Con tuần lộc đứng dưới nước ngập đến bụng nhẩn nha gặm cỏ nước. Người dân bản địa coi những đêm (xung quanh ngày 21-6) mặt trời không lặn là sự ban thưởng của Thượng đế cho những ngày đông giá lạnh và khắc nghiệt.

Chúng tôi chiêm ngưỡng họ trong im lặng và ngạc nhiên. Và cả một chút nghi ngờ. Đây là một tập ảnh màu, một bức tranh trong mơ hay là sự thật?

Chúng tôi đang ở vùng Yukon của Canada. Buổi sáng chúng tôi đi từ Dawson, thị trấn đào vàng thuở xưa, sang bên  kia bờ sông Yukon bằng một chuyến phà để lên đường cao tốc Top-of-the-world đến Beaver Creek. Con đường cao tốc này lượn theo vòng cung hướng tây nam dẫn đến Alaska gặp đường cao tốc Alaska tại Tetlin Junction để trước khi đến Beaver Creek rồi vòng trở lại đất Canada.


Chèo thuyền trên hồ Teslin - Ảnh: DPA
Nhập cảnh vào Mỹ tại cửa khẩu cực bắc, nơi chỉ mùa hè mới mở cửa, xứ Ogilvie Mountains khỉ ho cò gáy chỉ có thiên nhiên, thú hoang với vài người dân và dăm ba khách du lịch. Tại đây, mỗi du khách đều phải để lại dấu vân tay và nhìn vào máy kiểm tra để giữ lại hình ảnh con ngươi mắt. Vậy cũng hay, đây là bằng chứng không thể chối cãi rằng chúng tôi đã đặt chân tới đây.

Giấc mơ và sự thật cứ như lẫn lộn ở góc tận cùng phía tây bắc Canada, nơi có diện tích gần gấp hai lần rưỡi nước Đức. Giấc mơ làm giàu trong ngày một ngày hai đã kéo hàng trăm nghìn người đến vùng Yukon này hồi năm 1896, khi vàng được tìm thấy ở đây. Nhờ có cơn sốt tìm và đãi vàng ngày ấy mới có thị trấn Dawson bây giờ.



Cỏ bông ở Yukon - Ảnh: DPA
Dawson ngày ấy là thị trấn lớn nhất về phía tây Winnipeg và phía nam San Francisco, với thời kỳ cao điểm của cơn sốt tìm vàng có tới 50.000 người sinh sống. Hiện nay thị trấn này chỉ còn khoảng 5.000 dân với khá nhiều người lập dị và cũng chẳng còn mấy ai sống bằng nghề đãi vàng nữa, nhưng họ vẫn tiếc nuối một thời đã qua.

Dawson đã phải nhường vị thế thủ phủ của vùng Yukon cho Whitehorse từ cách đây 50 năm. Thị trấn này ra đời trong Thế chiến thứ hai khi mà Alaska bị quân Nhật đe dọa. Vùng Alaska là món hời mà Mỹ vớ được khi mua lại của Nga năm 1867 với giá bèo bọt là 7,2 triệu đôla, tính ra có chưa đầy 5 cent/ha. Năm 1942 trong vòng 8 tháng 10 ngày, người ta đã khẩn cấp xây dựng tuyến đường cao tốc Alaska xuyên qua núi rừng - đoạn từ Beaver Creek đến Whitehorse xuyên qua lãnh thổ Canada.

Con đường cao tốc Alaska dẫn du khách vượt hàng trăm kilômet quanh khu rừng quốc gia Kluane mà lịch sử của nó gắn liền với Thế chiến thứ hai.

Trước khi làm con đường cao tốc này thì đây là khu săn bắn của bộ tộc Tutchone. Nhưng 200.000 công nhân cầu đường dĩ nhiên cần một lượng thực phẩm lớn - do đó việc săn bắn trong thời gian đó được huy động hết công suất - điều này khiến Chính phủ Canada phải khoanh một vùng rộng lớn cấm săn bắn thú rừng. Người Tutchone vì thế mà mất đi công ăn việc làm chính của họ. Dần dần khu vực này trở thành khu rừng quốc gia và từ năm 2004 sau khi thỏa thuận với Chính phủ Canada người Tuchone lại được trở về với quê hương cùng những tập quán và quyền lợi cũ của họ.

Những người dân Tuchone và các bộ tộc da đỏ khác đến đây sinh sống trước người da trắng hàng ngàn năm, nhưng một thời họ đã bị đưa đi cải tạo hay bắt lấy người da trắng nhằm triệt bỏ hết văn hóa mà người da trắng coi là man di mọi rợ. Nhưng ngày nay tình hình đã khá hơn nhiều - họ được coi là First Nations, những người đến trước. Cách đây không lâu, thủ tướng Canada chính thức xin lỗi họ về những gì đã gây ra với họ trong suốt một thời gian dài.


Núi Ogilvee - Ảnh: DPA
Khách du lịch đến đây luôn được nhắc nhở rằng những người bản địa nơi đây có những tập tục và truyền thống lâu đời cần được giữ gìn, do vậy không nên coi việc săn bắn của họ là những gì không tự nhiên. Đây là một phần văn hóa của họ. Ngược lại những người có tiếng nói của các bộ tộc da đỏ cũng kêu gọi người dân của họ nên quan tâm hơn đến khách du lịch. Bắn lung tung qua cả đường cao tốc hay việc vứt bỏ xương thú rừng ngay cạnh những nơi cắm trại là điều không nên làm.

Đáng tiếc là chúng tôi không gặp những thợ săn bắn người da đỏ. Bù vào đó cả nhóm được gặp một phụ nữ da đỏ làm Parc Ranger trong vùng núi Tombstone. Chị là một nhà sinh vật học và đang viết luận văn tốt nghiệp cao học về đề tài môi trường sống của loài tuần lộc.

Trên một chiếc máy bay chuồn chuồn chúng tôi đã bay qua Tombstone Territorial Parc, thung lũng North Klondike đến với núi Monolith. Dưới chân ngọn núi ấy bên hồ Talus này cả nhóm đã được gặp chị.

Tại đây có basis camp cho những người tham gia các tour trekking, dạo bộ. Phong cảnh ở đây giống như một Yukon thu nhỏ, thảm thực vật của dãy Tundra kéo dài xuống tận phía nam gặp cánh rừng lá kim phương bắc. Tuần lộc mặc sức chạy nhảy tung hoành, gấu đen và gấu nâu, chó sói và cáo chia nhau mồi với người da đỏ của bộ tộc Tr'ondek-Hwech'in. Và ngày nay du khách thập phương cũng được hòa mình vào thế giới thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và hung vĩ ở đây.

Với khách du lịch và cả người dân ở Yukon thì gấu luôn là đề tài tranh luận sôi nổi. Sự gần gũi với loài động vật này vừa mang lại niềm vui nhưng cũng mang lại nhiều vấn đề. Khách tham quan luôn được kêu gọi chú ý giữ khoảng cách với chúng, không nên tạo niềm tin và đặc biệt không bao giờ cho chúng ăn vì như vậy không những rất nguy hiểm cho người cho ăn mà còn nguy hiểm cả cho gấu. Những chú gấu như thế sẽ bị bắn ngay khi mà chúng học được ở gần con người chúng dễ dàng kiếm được mồi ăn.

Bất chợt bên lề đường cao tốc một chị gấu nâu đang cùng hai chú gấu con lang thang kiếm mồi. Chúng tôi phanh gấp chiếc xe và đáng ra chỉ nên chiêm ngưỡng chúng một lát rồi để đi tiếp cho gia đình chị gấu được yên thì lại đồng loạt giơ máy ảnh chụp lia lịa. Đàn gấu cũng chẳng thèm để ý đến chúng tôi.

Một lần chị gấu nâu đứng trên hai chân sau khoe con mồi mới bắt được nhưng rồi gầm lên một tiếng. Tiếng gầm ấy chắc chắn dành cho anh chàng đi Mountainbike và anh này đã vội vàng quay lại. Còn chúng tôi, cả buổi tối cứ hả hê khoe nhau ảnh cứ như là chứng minh cho nhau rằng cả bọn không hề mơ màng.

----------


## showluo

He he những chú tuần lộc. 
Mới được nhìn trên TV chứ chưa được nhìn thấy bên ngoài giờ
Nếu được đến đây thì phải thủ mấy con mang về mới được ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp lung linh như trong truyện cổ tích phương Tây
Những chú tuần lộc và những căn nhà bằng gỗ ^^
Thích quá

----------


## thientai206

ảnh nhỏ & mờ quá, mình ứ cảm nhận được như trong mơ là thế nào

----------


## dungntn

Thiên nhiên thật hùng vĩ

----------


## dung89

Nhìn những bức ảnh thấy bình yên quá

----------

